
Ask HN: Facebook Messenger alternatives for Android? - cheuv
Pardon my French. I&#x27;m looking for a FB Messenger compatible app with less permissions.
======
limonux
Face Slim Unofficial app built around the mobile Facebook site. Open Source.

[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.indywidualni...](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.indywidualni.fblite)

Facebook Lite Official

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.l...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.lite&hl=en)

------
smt88
This is a very bad idea. Look at the catastrophe that happened when people
used 3rd-party Snapchat clients.

If you can find an open-source Messenger cloent, then great. Otherwise your
only safe choice is Messenger.

